# due 4/10, what do you think? **EDIT: she kidded!!! one pic!!



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

this is my other girl, daisy, who doesn't goof around with false heats. she was bred on 11/11 (veteran's day!) which puts her due 4/10. she is a FF... what do you guys think? and again, please excuse the silly/bad clip jobs, we had to get some hair off of them, they were getting much too hot! but how many are in there, do you think? one, two, seventeen? lol.
her udder/booty shot








her hoohoo








from the top








and a side view...









thanks!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **PICS** due 4/10, what do you think?*

you will probably see that udder grow quite a bit as she gets closer.

Clip job looks fine -- except they usualy leave a bit of hair on the tips of the tail


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: **PICS** due 4/10, what do you think?*

she is coming along just fine.....she looks good...her bag will fill alot more soon... :wink:


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: **PICS** due 4/10, what do you think? how many are in there?*

i hope her bag gets bigger, and quick!!! today is day 147 for her, and i beginning to think she is going to make me worry and then bag up an hour before she kids. silly girl!


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

dh went outside a little bit ago and saw this! she is a FF, and she already has him cleaned off, she wasn't hollering or anything. now we are just waiting on her to pass the placenta... i told him within an hour, right? she's alpine, daddy was a boer, and this little :boy: has blue eyes!!!


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

He is precious.  Congrats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

really pretty!
 
how'd he get the blue eyes?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I bet they turn brown - my Nubi kids were born with dark blue eyes, too.

:stars: He is ADORABLE! Great job, momma!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That was quick! Great for a FF to have an uneventful delivery CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks guys!!!!!!

i have no idea about the blue eyes, dh says they are really light sky blue, he called the kid an albino, haha. whooo knows, but i think i already found him a home as a pet wether when he gets weaned in a few months!!!! yay!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.....on the new baby...... :leap: ...

dropping the placenta...can vary...some do it sooner than others.....1 hour is a fair assumption...but some do take a little longer... :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the wonderful new addition. :stars: Momma did great! :thumb: Enjoy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

blue!?! i thought boers and alpines couldn't have blues? so onfusing!

very cute though


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable is that picture? Mom is very proud of her baby isn't she? 

Did she finally fill her utter? I had two girls have NO BAG AT ALL when they kidded. Gracie is now a week out and getting a utter. I had to let the babies nurse off another mom just so they could get full.

Congratulations.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i didn't think they had blue eyes either?! i dunno??? i will have to get a pic where you can see them...

and i am so disappointed in her udder, she didn't fill in as well as i had hoped, her nipples are small and her bag is lopsidded...  i think he is getting plenty to eat though. which is good, because i have no one else in milk right now. but he is such a cute little booger, and SO soft!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats on the gorgeous little Boerpine. Very sweet.
:stars: 

Anna


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on the baby boy! He's a cutie! :stars:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

SDK said:


> blue!?! i thought boers and alpines couldn't have blues? so onfusing!
> 
> very cute though


I have no idea, but we have some high % boer cross does with blue eyes, they throw it in their kids too.

No offense to anyone, but the blue eyes freak me out, I dont like em


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

so... on the list we have waddles... blue eyes... :ROFL: anyfink else? Oh so you gonna mail me the eyes too ? :ROFL: 

*giggles hysterically*

ok I'm tired... I know... too many lambs... ahah only 8 so far 22 to come...

LW


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!! :wahoo:


----------

